# Dogs and Snow~ Show yours.



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Stunning picture BK :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Tazmo61 said:


> Stunning picture BK :thumbsup:


 Thank you. A Siberian Husky in the snow is not hard to capture.... :tongue:


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Oh I don't know , can you run fast in snow :laughing2dw: :tongue: :laughing2dw:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Tazmo61 said:


> Oh I don't know , can you run fast in snow :laughing2dw: :tongue: :laughing2dw:


 Groan.... :biggrin:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

When he pees, he leaves a yellow circle...


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

OK, OK - I know my dog is on a sunbed and not in the snow but we haven't had any so far this year and when we do it often goes within 48 hours - just long enough to bring the country to a standstill :biggrin:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Not my Dog, not my Cat and not my snow. :taunt: :taunt:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

There's something in there...


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

The bride?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Great pics @BlueKnight I am jealous of all that snow!


----------

